# Arauxo music is in between Frescobaldiii and J.s Bach, he a super genieous organist



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Fiiirst time i wouldd lisen to Arauxo it was on a portuguese compilationnn i was deceiived i could ain't fin d something more than this cameo appearannce ..

First i purchhased the 1991 Arauxo called Correa de Arauxo- libro de tiento y discurso de musica practica, still is my favorite so far , whit the skill of: Monserrat Torrent.

Than in juy the next days july 27 Arauxo on brilliant came out , dont get me wrong it's good quite decent,,, but sometime first love , the affored mention fiirst album..

I would recommanded both in fact, have a nice day, any Correa de Arauxo faan around wont to elaboorated more , on whhat make this gentelmen singular and unique , in the wide spectrum of classiical music of renaissance kkeeyboard wworrrksss outhere in eurrope, 


Is style, iisss fabuleouss, fantasssy driven, toccata, ect, very good classiical composer so underrated, what your cue on him?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I would very much like to read a translation of the notes he wrote from Facultad Organica. Please let me know if you find one. 

I think it’s Spaniards who seem to play him best, there’s a distinctive Spanish state of mind, a mixture of passion and mysticism, which they must learn at their mother’s knee. And it has to be on real authentic organs, preferably in Seville, with divided keyboards and a stop that sounds like a bassoon and characterful unequal temperaments.

He is my favourite Spanish composer.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

He is also my favorite Spanish composer. Good recordings of his works are not abundant. The new integral from Robert Bates does not feel that Spanish (so caution is needed here), but there are good individual CDs. F.i. one by Torrent and these two:

https://www.amazon.de/Facultad-Orga...=1533135847&sr=1-19&keywords=correa+de+arauxo

https://www.amazon.de/Lerma-Francis...e=UTF8&qid=1533136083&sr=1-12&keywords=arauxo

I own the Cera, but have only heard a little bit of it. The recorded sound is rather impressive.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's one I like, from my favourite Arauxo player






(How strange to see a cup of coffee and a piece of cake on the cover!)


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Here's one I like, from my favourite Arauxo player
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This set can be dowloaded from Presto Classical (three vol. of two CDs each), but it is very expensive. However I think it is worth the expenditure.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

premont said:


> This set can be dowloaded from Presto Classical (three vol. of two CDs each), but it is very expensive. However I think it is worth the expenditure.


Ah I didn't know the CDs were OOP.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks for bringing this composer to my attention. Mentioning Bach and Frescobaldi peaked my interest because I'm a big fan of both, and sure enough Arauxo seems right up my alley. :tiphat:


----------

